# ID plant please



## RoyceCanlas (Sep 6, 2013)

I visited my local fish store and i decided to give them a try since the guy working said they were growing without anything added and with only a weak LED light. I am new to live plants and any help would be much appreciated! Oh another thing is he said they were fine to put in gravel but the bottom looked a lot like java fern and i remember that java fern are supposed to be tied to something and not put in substrate.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

You are right, it's a Java fern. The 'Trident' one: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=310


----------



## RoyceCanlas (Sep 6, 2013)

Since it is a java fern does that mean the info the fish employee gave me about planting it in my gravel wrong too? Are they dying rig now?!?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is OK for the thin, brown roots to be in the gravel, but the thick stem (rhizome) that the leaves are attached to must not be buried. Usually the best way to handle the plant is to tie or glue it to a rock or driftwood. You can then lay the rock (or wood) on the substrate as long as you don't cover the rhizome.


----------

